

Oanda raises $100m - online currency exchange - rwebb
http://www.news.com/Online+currency+trader+nabs+100+million+in+venture+funds/2100-1017_3-6208156.html?part=rss&tag=2547-1_3-0-5&subj=news
Been around for 12 years - sounds like they raised money to take on some debt - must have pretty good cash flows by now.
======
rwebb
i tried to add a comment when i submitted this, but it didn't let me? maybe i
did it wrong. the company has been around since '95 so this looks more like a
PE type investment - they probably have pretty stable cash flows so fund
raising is to let them take on some debt.

------
cellis
jesus. what the hell kind of valuation does that mean?

